# Need advice on possibly getting a companion kitten...



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone!

I hope you can help me with a dilemma I am having. I have had my little kitten Gloworm for a month now. He is absolutely lovely, and I cannot believe I've not got a cat before, he is such a lovely companion!

Today I was looking at the breeders website, from who I got Gloworm from (very lovely I must add, he came very well socialised and litter/scratch post trained) and they have a blue male who has just came available. I have always wanted a blue and a red tabby, and the timing feels right to get my next kitty.

However, Gloworm is my priority. I have seen many advocates of people having 2 kitties rather than one, and I am worried he is lonely. This mornign when my boyfriend left (and I was in bed  ) he cried at the door until I called him, and then he came in and settled with me. This has made me concerned.
The blue kitten would not be available til late December (thinking pick him up after Christmas) so do you think it is too soon to intro a new kitten to the household, or, is it earlier the better? I know this kitten was in a kitten 'cage' when I picked up Gloworm, so they have been together a little (I dont know if this will make a difference)

Also Gloworm is off to get neutered in mid January. Should I wait for G to be neutered before I bring in the new male cat? Gloworm has just hit 4 months.

Sorry for the wall of text, just wanted to give all the info 

Martha xx


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Wouldn't that be a nice Christmas present! Introducing cats is usually much easier when the cats are younger...so, the earlier the better. It's possible, but doubtful, that they will remember each other. However, Gloworm will be 6 months and the new kitten would likely be around 3 months. Normally, introducing kittens of that age is relatively easy (although, granted, not always).

As for the neuter, I would recommend that you have Gloworm neutered before you bring home the new kitten, which either means delaying picking up the new kitten for a few weeks or moving Gloworm's neuter appointment to mid/late December. If the neuter has already been done, you will avoid having a vet visit smack in the midst of introducing the kittens, which could result in interruptions and/or a re-start to the introduction. So, it would be best to just get the neuter over with first.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Do you believe having 2 kitties is beneficial for both? On the one hand, its a gorgeous kitten, and I would love to have him as well as mine, and two kitties together are so cute, but on the other hand I want it to be a positive thing for the kittens, not just me selfishly wanting another cute kitten


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Gloworm could be neutered now....at 4 mos. that is a perfect age. I think he may well remember the blue kitten, as he will likely remember the scent. Getting him neutered now before the testosterone kicks in (sometimes at 5 mos.) will have him settled down, and late December to get the blue kitty would be perfect. The younger they are the easier the acceptance of each other. Good luck.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The only thing better than one kitten is two kittens.
I have seen some indoor cats get a little bored and lonely. 
A companion is just the ticket and it's very rare that kittens that age don't bond quickly because all they want to do is play.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Gloworm was just at the vets and she said his bits were too teeny tiny at the moment to steal lol. I shall look into getting him neutered in December time if the vet thinks its okay for him 

I have asked about blue kitten and hopefully he is available so I can put down a deposit! From no cats to 2 in a matter of months, I must be mad!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You're no more "mad" than the rest of us! The kittens will love to play with each other and keep each other company. Let's hope the new kitten is still available.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh trust me, you're not mad. If so, we're all mad as a hatter here. 

Yes I agree with Susan, getting him neutered first before getting the one would remove the 'interruption' so you can concentrate strictly on the introductions.

Good luck! I can tell you having more than one member is certainly fun, but it doesn't come with added responsibilities, duties and work!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Oh trust me, you're not mad. If so, we're all mad as a hatter here.
> 
> Yes I agree with Susan, getting him neutered first before getting the one would remove the 'interruption' so you can concentrate strictly on the introductions.
> 
> Good luck! I can tell you having more than one member is certainly fun, but it doesn't come with added responsibilities, duties and work!


We are off back to the vets on the 6th Dec so I shall ask about an earlier neuter then if the new kitten is available still. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Er. I have to add a correction. I meant with another member, it is certainly fun, but it DOES come with added responsibilities, duties and work. Oops!

Well, be sure that you're not pushing the neuter too soon though. But as long as the vet says it's okay, I guess it's all good.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Er. I have to add a correction. I meant with another member, it is certainly fun, but it DOES come with added responsibilities, duties and work. Oops!
> 
> Well, be sure that you're not pushing the neuter too soon though. But as long as the vet says it's okay, I guess it's all good.


Oh no I wouldnt push it early at all. Whatever the vet thinks I will go by, if that means picking up my possible new kitten then thats fine by me, Im in no rush


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I have never had any pets before. Adopt 1st cat in mid-July. 2nd one 2 weeks after. 3rd one 3 months after the 1st  We're stopping now


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Ummm said:


> Well I have never had any pets before. Adopt 1st cat in mid-July. 2nd one 2 weeks after. 3rd one 3 months after the 1st  We're stopping now


Well blue kitty is available, gets his second jabs on the 8th so I assume that means I can go have a nosey at him after that


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Keep us posted!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

If you would like a second and have the means to care for two, then I'd say go for it. 

I was so wary of getting a second kitten after we got our first. I was worried he'd be jealous or unhappy about a new arrival, but he also had so much energy that he'd get into trouble all the time and want to play constantly.

Ultimately getting a second kitten ended up being perfect. His behavior has been so much better. They play with each other all the time. They're great buddies.

From what I've heard, when they're both young is also the best time to introduce them. Mine were 7 months and 4 months when they were introduced and aside from maybe an evening of wariness and hissing, it went very smooth.


----------



## mrsKoach (Nov 11, 2010)

Hope it's ok to tag onto this post..

I've been thinking about getting a kitten to buddy with Charlie. Not that he seems to care, but I worry that he may be lonely. Heck, he may just be enjoying all the time alone to himself..what do I know, right? lol
There is a free kitten down the road. She is two months old, no shots or anything yet. I'm not sure when kittens get there first set. Any advice at all? Should I attempt a buddy? Have we not had him long enough (1mth)? He is very set in the house, no issues at all with him transitioning in. Am I crazy for thinking to get him a buddy all ready?
Thanks


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think that's crazy at all. It's usually pretty easy to introduce a kitten and, if Charlie's already settled in, there's no real reason to delay. 

Kittens usually get their first shots at about 8 weeks, so she should get hers in the very near future.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

mrsKoach said:


> Hope it's ok to tag onto this post..
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a kitten to buddy with Charlie. Not that he seems to care, but I worry that he may be lonely. Heck, he may just be enjoying all the time alone to himself..what do I know, right? lol
> There is a free kitten down the road. She is two months old, no shots or anything yet. I'm not sure when kittens get there first set. Any advice at all? Should I attempt a buddy? Have we not had him long enough (1mth)? He is very set in the house, no issues at all with him transitioning in. Am I crazy for thinking to get him a buddy all ready?
> Thanks


If you do get the free kitty, I'd probably isolate her, and have the vet checks her out before you introduce her to Charlie, just in case if she has any diseases etc.


----------



## mrsKoach (Nov 11, 2010)

The kitten was picked up by someone else. That's ok. I'll probably wait until June (kitten season) and get another from the local cat rescue where we got Charlie.
I'll be sure to read up before I do. Any advice for male/female kitten? Do opposite sex tend to get along better? I know he had a female buddy he was dropped off with.

I honestly would love to get a scottish fold or american curl, but since I don't speak Japanese and the only ones I've seen are at the pet store, I'm not holding out that they would be healthy. Probably from backyard breeders and I don't want to support them. And they are so expensive. $2K for a kitten.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

The vet must not have much training/experience in pediatric neutering--for example, all kittens at my local shelter get spayed and neutered as soon as they turn 2 months old (and weigh at least 2 pounds). Definitely neuter your current cat before getting the new one.

And getting your little kitty a playmate is, especially at this age, NOTHING but a POSITIVE thing. I adopted my first two together--they are brother and sister--and they are so very happy to have each other. The rescue, my vet, EVERYONE thanked us for getting both of them together. Also, they never destroy our possessions (other than my boy's chewing habit) because they take out their excess energy on each other. They're now 1 year old, and best buddies.

ETA: Just read your recent post. Go to your local shelter and look at kittens there--there are PLENTY, no matter what season. Your boy will definitely benefit from a playmate and buddy at his age, and the longer you wait to introduce a buddy to him, the tougher the introduction will be. And it's so fun to watch them play and cuddle together!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

paperbacknovel said:


> The vet must not have much training/experience in pediatric neutering--for example, all kittens at my local shelter get spayed and neutered as soon as they turn 2 months old (and weigh at least 2 pounds). Definitely neuter your current cat before getting the new one.
> 
> And getting your little kitty a playmate is, especially at this age, NOTHING but a POSITIVE thing. I adopted my first two together--they are brother and sister--and they are so very happy to have each other. The rescue, my vet, EVERYONE thanked us for getting both of them together. Also, they never destroy our possessions (other than my boy's chewing habit) because they take out their excess energy on each other. They're now 1 year old, and best buddies.
> 
> ETA: Just read your recent post. Go to your local shelter and look at kittens there--there are PLENTY, no matter what season. Your boy will definitely benefit from a playmate and buddy at his age, and the longer you wait to introduce a buddy to him, the tougher the introduction will be. And it's so fun to watch them play and cuddle together!


I think you are mixing up two posters here  The first bit of yours is about me I think but I havent mentioned shelters so I think you are speaking to MrsKoach with that bit.

I am pretty new to owning cats but I am a little confused. I was advised by the breeder to wait until roughly 5-9 months for a neuter, so that the kitten was big enough, and able to cope with anaesthesia better in case of problems. My vet also said it was a bit early for a neuter, and another poster, quite rightly, told me 'not to push the neuter too early.'

Why are all these factors in play if you are saying my vet isnt knowledgeable/experienced enough in paediatric neuter. Is a paediatric neuter not always the best option?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A male cat can be neutered provided he is at least 2 months old, weighs at least 2 lbs, and has two descended testicles. Certain vets, who are not accustomed to neutering very young kittens, will recommend that you wait until they're around 5 or 6 months old...but, often that's because the vet is not used to performing the surgery on young kittens. In addition, early neuters are much more common in North American than in other countries/areas. From a medical perspective, however, waiting is not necessary (unless there are other health issues with the kitten). In fact, kittens who are neutered or spayed early tend to have a much quicker recovery time than those neutered later. For example, my Muffin (a female) was spayed at 10 weeks of age in the morning. By the afternoon, she was running around and playing...you never would have known she had surgery. Had she been six months, her recovery time would have been longer. 

If your vet is not accustomed to performing early neuters, then you should either wait until he is comfortable doing the surgery or find another vet who regularly does early neuter surgery. That said, I don't think you're able to get your new kitten until late December at the earliest, whereupon Gloworm will be 5 months old -- and a neuter at 5 months of age is not an "early neuter". So, in your case, the point is likely moot.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Ah I see. I am in the UK so maybe this is why I have not come across the idea of 'early neuters' very much 

And yes my plan is to pick up my new kitten after Christmas.They live in my hometown and I will be there with my parents for Christmas so can pick him up and bring him home (do you think having both kittens in carriers in my car is a good ice breaker, or problematic with introduction?) I know with my rabbits I was advised it was a good thing as as it can be a stressful time they will comfort each other... but this ay not be true with cats as well. 

Gloworm is off to the vets on the 6th so I will ask if he is ready to be neutered in mid Dec xx


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Interestingly, I was going to mention that the UK is one place where you don't see too many early neuters! Still, my daughter lived in London, England when she had her cat neutered, and he was 5 months at the time. So, I doubt you'll have too much trouble with Gloworm.

As for whether having both cats in carriers in the car would be positive or negative...a lot depends on the cats. I would put the cats in their carriers, and then put the carriers beside each other outside the car, and see what their reaction is. If there's a lot of hissing and growling going on, you might put one in the front seat and one in the back! 

Normally, introducing two kittens is relatively easy, although there are exceptions to every rule...regrettably, mine was the exception. On the plus side, my girls get along very well together today.


----------



## mrsKoach (Nov 11, 2010)

I apologize for tagging on to the post and confusing you.
I'd love to head to the local shelter, but, the language barrier is killing me right now. It's a little easier to wait until one of the rescues has kittens as usually there is at least one person there who speaks English. Charlie is 4. Is it better to get him a buddy sooner because he hasn't claimed the house as "all his" yet?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Since Charlie is already 4 years old, I doubt a few months one way or the other will make much difference. So, I would pick a time that's convenient for you...when you will have the time to devote to the introduction.


----------



## mrsKoach (Nov 11, 2010)

ok, then prob this summer. They are just so full of kittens come June. I thought about fostering some since he's so easy going. We'll see when the time comes. Thank you


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah, sorry, Gloworm! I did get you and mrsKoach mixed up when I added that edit. That'll show me for quickly posting when I should be working! 

But yeah, according to all the vets I've used and the shelter I volunteer at, the idea that a pet must be 6-9 months is an antiquated idea in veterinary medicine. Maybe they have a better technique for anasthaesia now? In normal cases, it's more beneficial to spay/neuter earlier because they have an easier recovery time, and because cats can become sexually active as early as four months old.


----------

